# Lake Erie Walleye Circuit - 2005



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

WBSA Announces Lake Erie Tournament Circuit for 2005 

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) will be running a Lake Erie walleye circuit for 2005. The circuit will consist of 4 tournaments. The tournaments will be run with 2 divisions to offer a variety of boats and anglers the opportunity to participate. The first division will be for 2 man teams and will crown a year end points champion. The second division will be for teams with more then 2 people with a 6 rod limit per team. There will be one tournament held in the months of April, May, June and July. The exact dates and locations will be announced as soon as everything is confirmed. 

The WBSA wants to build off the momentum from the Hawg Fest tournament in September which had a 51 boat field. For more information as it becomes available and to ask any questions you might have you can contact Matt Davis, tournament director, by email at [email protected] 

The WBSA is a group formed in March of 2004. We are a collection of weekend anglers, charter captains, past, present and future tournament anglers, Wildlife officers, aquatic biology enthusiasts, bait shop and marina owners and marine mechanics. We are all very interested in Lake Erie fishing for multiple species of fish and offer a website and message board for information gathering and sharing. For more information about the club visit www.wbsa.us Information can also be requested by writing to WBSA 229 Fair St., Clyde, OH 43410.


----------

